# A "Barona"Label



## rgecaprock (Jun 3, 2007)

*My boss wanted me to make a wine kit for her..she wants to call it......BARONA.......for (Barbara and Ramona)......sounded good to me!!*
*The WE Pinot Grigio is fantastic by any name. Here is one label for it I did tonight!!*


----------



## Wade E (Jun 3, 2007)

Darn classy gal!


----------



## smurfe (Jun 3, 2007)

Beautiful! I just wish I could figure out those graphics programs and make labels like that. Great job. I may have to sub-contract you one day.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 4, 2007)

Anytime................smurfe


----------



## kutya (Jun 4, 2007)

Really nice label.... Are you getting a pay raise out of the deal?????


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 4, 2007)

Nope....just a share of the wine...which is payday enough for me!!!!


----------



## smokegrub (Jun 4, 2007)

That is awesome. Where do you get the graphics? I know how to do layers with Photoshop and can add the lettering, etc., but I am clueless as to a source for the beautiful backgrounds for labels.

Thanks.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 4, 2007)

Smokegrub,


Thanks, I get most of them from PrintShop and some I Google for images and some I have used my own photographs. I would like to start taking pictures that I have been thinking of myself just for using on winelabels. 


Printshop 21 is the one I use and there are so many graphics to choose from.


----------



## smokegrub (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks so much for your kind reply.

I plan to use a photograph on my next labels. It is a shot of the mountain stream located near the home where I grew up and which we now own and frequently visit.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 4, 2007)

That will be really nice!!!


----------



## smokegrub (Jun 4, 2007)

This is the picture/label I was referring to. Critical input will be appreciated.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey smokey, try Allposters.com. I think at least viewing the date of
the wine on this site that you might want to change the color, it kinda
dissapears into the river. Love the scenery.


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 4, 2007)

I can see why you want to use that beautiful picture. Where did you grow up? I like it the way that it is. Like wade, I might change the color of the date.


Ramona


----------



## smokegrub (Jun 4, 2007)

Ramona, I grew up in the Appalachian Mountains of southwestern Virginia. The stream in the photo is Wolf Creek. Interestingly. the creek flows eastward until it meets the New River where it flows nothwestward into the Ohio, thence into the Mississippi and thence into the Gulf of Mexico. The creek lies in a beautiful valley where one can still find places where you can hear a leaf fall. I will be heading that way soon to pick blackberries.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 4, 2007)

*Smoke,*


*I knew I loved that picture for a reason....it reminds me of home. I grew up in WVA and crackedcork is there also......How lucky we are to experience Appalachia!!!!*

*Ramona*


----------



## smokegrub (Jun 4, 2007)

Where in WVA? My wife was born in Rhodel. In fact, she and I drove there a couple of years ago and found the old grocery store where her father was a butcher. We took a bunch of photos and met a wonderful person who remembered her from his childhood. It was a wonderful day but somewhat sad since Rhodel is almost a ghost town town now. The coal mining operation is highly automated and, thus, no longer the huge employer as in the past. When we travel to our place in southwest Virginia we are only a few miles from Bluefield and Princeton. We travel there often to shop and enjoy lunch.

Nice to meet another hillbilly!

Donnie


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, I grew up in the northern panhandle in Brooke County...my Dad has a cabin in Grant County in the eastern panhandle. Near Blackwater Falls, not far from Spruce Knob, Dolly Sods, New River Gorge, North and South Branch of the Potomac. Lots of wilderness and wildlife. Spent lots of time smallmouth and trout fishing, exploring the Mountains and valleys. 


Had a canoe and ventured on to some white water....but not like the New River!!


Yep, I'm a Hillbilly,,,,,one leg shorter than the other!!!


Ramona


Also, Pepere here on the forum has a beautiful cabin in WV.


Post your pics !!!








A picture of my home town of Beech Bottom, Va. That is the Town Hall/post office/general store and the War Memorial near behind the 3 steps...all taken on a cell phone....pretty good!! About half mile as the crow flies from the Ohio River. Coal mining was a big employer here too.*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------

